# Alarm before tank has too much water



## zalun (2 May 2009)

Last time I was changing the water I had to take care of my baby and some of the water came out from the tank. My wife wasn't happy - believe me. Today (I'll do the water change again) I thought about an alarm like blind people have for filling the cup etc. There is a description on this page:
http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/DisabledPeo ... G_10028038
Do you know where to buy such device?


----------



## Razor927 (2 May 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Bath-Water-Le...3|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

havnt got a clue why the link is so long but do you mean somthing like this. i dont know how/if it would effect the fish if any but i use it on my RO water tank as i lost count of how many times i forgot it was filling and walked in to the kitchen to a flood.  

its quite loud and seems to do its job quite well  

raz/ chris H 8)


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (3 May 2009)

zalun

Is this what your after


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aquarium-Tank-Hig ... C294%3A192

Regards

paul.


----------



## zalun (6 May 2009)

Thank you guys - I just bought both (bath was also a problem, however it is protected by design ...)


----------

